# My DIY background ,pls check



## evillyn (Jul 21, 2013)

My DIY background 90cmx40 cm, pls leave comment,i made these for 2 weeks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

They look great! I'm looking forward to seeing the finished background installed.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Very natural looking, nice work!


----------



## evillyn (Jul 21, 2013)

rrr.. i forgot to give the name for the picture,
1-Right side
2- Middle.its not dry yet and i forgot to attach the white color,i ll try to paint it later
3- Left side
4- Full image
5- Left side standing (again)
6- its a black cave, i painted it black,but i dont like the color, doesnt look like natural yet
7- its a triangle cave,the surface is very rough
ingrediants: styrofoam,white cement,grey cement,acylic paint,vernis,glue and 2 times error times  before this, i make 2 background and all failed,coz it looks like wall


----------



## evillyn (Jul 21, 2013)

This is the new middle background after i paint it

full image

trangle cave and square cave

square cave

middle part
:dancing: :fish:  
pls reply


----------



## ShckTrprTk (Jul 15, 2013)

this looks amazing! good work keep it up! im loving it so far ! great details!


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

How did you make them?


----------



## evillyn (Jul 21, 2013)

its still cloudy

nearly clear

right side zoom

full image,ps: that lamp is DIY, im using half water pipe,paint it,and the hanger is also diy


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice job, looks great! I don't normally like clay pots in a tank but I do like the looks of that round one.


----------



## ShckTrprTk (Jul 15, 2013)

Again this look awesome yes I also fancy your pot did u pick up at local hardware or pottery store!


----------



## evillyn (Jul 21, 2013)

i change the clay pot,actually its a pot that i used to boil some herb,but it crack 
so i think to use it for the aquarium,again i didnt satisfy me,coz no fish want to enter that clay,with bubble inside,and the clay smells too, hehehe,i add silica sand ,and change the clay with coconut shell,i hope it works


----------



## evillyn (Jul 21, 2013)

my last setting using coconut shell

shrimp behind rock,and a snail attached with the glass

witout snail


----------

